# 1999 Nissan Maxima Starting Issue



## Masters304 (Nov 3, 2013)

Car was having issues starting when i bought it. Originally thought it was the battery I put a new one in. Still doesn't start. Replaced the Positive cable. Starter is fine had it tested. all leads are working. Any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Doesn't start" isn't very specific. Does the engine not crank when you attempt to start it, or does it crank but not fire? Have you checked for stored trouble codes?


----------

